# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Generic Board Game Layouts

## guyanonymous

I've been fiddling with the idea of generic-game-sheets.  That is, game layouts that are blank and ready for either creative endeavors (new games you want to invent) or for playing games you have without having to lug the board along.  Instead, just a baggie full of the pieces and/or some felt-pens are all you need to play (camping, school, etc) rather than the big board etc.

I've considered, once I get some set up, of having them made into a pad of paper at the local office shop.  I'd then look at creating a set of game pieces, dice, blank cards, that could be brought along on a trip to play any of them.

Here's the first one I've mocked up. I thought I'd share in case anyone could a)use it or b)had suggestions and feedback.



Other layouts I'm planning to add:

1) Monopoly style
2) World Map style (Risk?)
3) Chess/checkers/reversi layout
4) Go layout 
5) Chinese Checkers

Are there others you can suggest? Ones that are either shared through different types of boardgames and/or would lend themselves well to modification?

----------


## Lukc

Settlers of Catan!  :Smile:

----------


## guyanonymous

I'm glad it's easy to recognize!  :Very Happy:  

I actually think it would be fun to give your kids the task, before a game, of colouring the board layout (while you prepare dinner while camping)...after dinner, you pull out the business-card-size cards you made up, some cheap dice, and a marker for the thief out of the bag and hand out a coloured felt for each player...and no worries about destroying/losing important pieces or getting dirt/mud/camping on the cards etc.

Granted, I've not done this yet....but it seems like it would work.

What prompted this initially was the total unplayability of the Settlers of Catan Travel Edition I was given (so small, not great for aging eyes or to play on a beach).

----------


## Lukc

True that. I think it's a really neat concept - DIY boardgaming.  :Smile:

----------


## guyanonymous

That makes me consider the possibility for changing the rules/stats of your current games.  Want to play Catan with only wood...easy.  Monoply with price of properties reversed?  Easy...just write in different numbers or words...

----------


## Lukc

Exactly! It seems really fun for that precise reason. I know it should be possible to create a free-form "Civ" style board game where you map as you go along. I just KNOW it should be possible.

I just haven't managed to yet. Dangit.

----------


## guyanonymous

Hmm....as you move, you can see two hexes around your position.  When you enter an area with hexes that haven't been exposed, you roll a die (x) for each position, and it becomes the corresponding biome/city/whatever that matches the roll?

----------


## Lukc

Something like that would work, yeah. Catan has how many terrains? Five right? So that's one left over for "other stuff"  :Smile:

----------


## guyanonymous

You just use a 10-sided dice, with two numbers for each type of resource  :Very Happy: 

Or make up a new resource!

Lukc, I appreciate your helping develop this idea a bit  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lukc

It's my pleasure - I've always been a big fan of board games. Anything that let's me put my DM hat up for a rest is good fun ... I keep trying to get other folks to DM, but they keep coming back and saying, "damnit, this is harder than it looks and you're better at it than me. You keep doing it."

d10s, yes, that would work for Catan. Or more resources. I should really get back to my plot for a roleplay / civ board game. I made a trial game once, which I DM-ed, where every player basically ran a nobleman and his family. It was ridiculous fun, but we never finished it off. Projects, projects, everywhere you look.

Can't wait to see the rest of your generic maps!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

do you both know the boradgame Twilight Imperium? Its a great game base on the Hexfields, every game in the beginning there is the creation of the galaxy throught the players.

----------


## guyanonymous

No - I don't know it.  I'll see what info I can find. Thank you!

----------


## Lukc

I've heard of it, I've even seen the box ... but I never got to play it. Is it good?

----------


## guyanonymous

Here's some info:

http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/1...-third-edition

----------


## Lukc

A friend has recently been saying very good things about the game Smallworld. I am tempted. Sore tempted.

----------


## RobA

> A friend has recently been saying very good things about the game Smallworld. I am tempted. Sore tempted.


Love it

+1 , Like, whatever.  Smallworld is a fun game.  I can even get my wife to play...

-Rob A>

----------


## guyanonymous

(you're obviously not on reddit since you forgot upvote - or upboat as some call it)

----------


## thorpe

It's like the games they have for legos.

----------


## ravells

> Love it
> 
> +1 , Like, whatever.  Smallworld is a fun game.  I can even get my wife to play...
> 
> -Rob A>


Yay, just read the reviews on Boardgame Geek and ordered my copy! Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## ravells

Is the post above computer generated spam? it's got that flavour to it.

----------

